# The Odd One Out?



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

What is the odd one out??

A. Washing Machine
B. Toaster
C. Women
D. Freezer.



Answer is B, Toaster - It's the only one that does'nt drip when its f****d 


Heidi
x


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 31, 2009)

Love it.                                             .


----------



## DiabeticDave (Jul 31, 2009)

......love it


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

HEIDI !!!!!  


Pssst  wait till  Northerner sees this


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

insulinaddict09 said:


> HEIDI !!!!!
> 
> 
> Pssst  wait till  Northerner sees this





Awwwww....ssshhhhhh...dont tell .....Northerner might not notice........
Sorry......folks....just had to post it........sssooooooooo funny and much better than the weather...we all need cheered up........

Heidi
xx


----------



## Tezzz (Jul 31, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Awwwww....ssshhhhhh...dont tell .....Northerner might not notice........
> Sorry......folks....just had to post it........sssooooooooo funny and much better than the weather...we all need cheered up........
> 
> Heidi
> xx



I wonder if it'd perk 'Kevin' up from his illness...?


----------



## sasha1 (Jul 31, 2009)

brightontez said:


> I wonder if it'd perk 'Kevin' up from his illness...?



Hahahaha...I'm not even going there....cause I dont want to think Kevin..might understand the angle.......hahahaha

Heidi
xx


----------



## insulinaddict09 (Jul 31, 2009)

sasha1 said:


> Hahahaha...I'm not even going there....cause I dont want to think Kevin..might understand the angle.......hahahaha
> 
> Heidi
> xx



Hmmm hes 14 yeah ?? hehehehe he understands it better than me lol 


Pssst I wont tell Northerner , and its bloody funny btw


----------

